# Jd 410 backhoe reverser



## gsanburg (9 mo ago)

I have a jd410 backhoe with a reverser trouble, when the shuttle lever is in neutral or forward it has forward drive, when I select reverse it stalls out the engine.. I have had it apart and all seems to be ok( not to say it is) I feel like the forward clutch is not letting go or is all locked up. But not sure whether it is getting oil bypassed through the control bank.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

Welcome to the TF
I think the plugs(items 29 & 31) with ORB threads on reverser control valve will be hyd pressure test orifices. My guess is fwd clutch disks care warped or linkage isn't allowing hyd pressure to fwd clutches to be released. Reverser control linkage has a long history of failure. Another possibility is a failed gasket(items 2 or 18 2nd link) that was designed to separate oil galley in valve. 


https://partscatalog.deere.com/jdrc/sidebyside/equipment/83634/referrer/navigation/pgId/170967




https://partscatalog.deere.com/jdrc/sidebyside/equipment/83634/referrer/navigation/pgId/171024


----------



## gsanburg (9 mo ago)

Tx Jim said:


> Welcome to the TF
> I think the plugs(items 29 & 31) with ORB threads on reverser control valve will be hyd pressure test orifices. My guess is fwd clutch disks care warped or linkage isn't allowing hyd pressure to fwd clutches to be released. Reverser control linkage has a long history of failure. Another possibility is a failed gasket(items 2 or 18 2nd link) that was designed to separate oil galley in valve.
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for your input, I will go for the gaskets, gasket 18 I have here, was the only gasket I didn't replace when I cleaned out the control valve because it was stuck down pretty good to the plate, makes a lot of sense. I have failed getting supply pressure up to 165psi but presume if the oil is supplying the forward clutch full time that may be why. I will use those individual ports today and see what I come up with, hopfully my stauff fitting will fit.
Greg


----------



## gsanburg (9 mo ago)

gsanburg said:


> Thank you for your input, I will go for the gaskets, gasket 18 I have here, was the only gasket I didn't replace when I cleaned out the control valve because it was stuck down pretty good to the plate, makes a lot of sense. I have failed getting supply pressure up to 165psi but presume if the oil is supplying the forward clutch full time that may be why. I will use those individual ports today and see what I come up with, hopfully my stauff fitting will fit.
> Greg


Ok changed the gasket, pressure tested the forward clutch side and is getting 70 psi and oil pressure drops away when neutral is selected, reverse is getting enough pressure to operate the reverser brake but I didn't measure how much because the backhoe stalls out as soon as soon as you select reverse. Thinking maybe a mechanical issue and it will need to be split. Guessing it will be easier the second time around. Last time I split it it had no drive at all and I found the rivots on the crownwheel were sheared off so I looked no further.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

What are you referring to as the "crown wheel"? I suggest to closely visual inspect frt clutch plates & operating piston.


----------



## ovrszd (12 mo ago)

Good stuff Jim. Thanks for offering your experience.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

You're welcome. My experience with hyd reversers is limited because a very small % of JD AG utility tractors manufactured before 1992 had reversers


----------



## ovrszd (12 mo ago)

Tx Jim said:


> You're welcome. My experience with hyd reversers is limited because a very small % of JD AG utility tractors manufactured before 1992 had reversers


Me too. But input such as yours sure adds value to the "search" function here.


----------



## gsanburg (9 mo ago)

Thanks jim, crownwheel as in the differential,(totally separate issue). I will be going for the front clutch pack.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

You're welcome. I've never heard the ring gear in a differential referred to as a crown wheel before now. But as been stated before ""there's a 1st time for everything".


----------



## gsanburg (9 mo ago)

Probably aussie slang, the manual states ring gear also.


----------



## ovrszd (12 mo ago)

Back in my younger days I've heard it called Crown Gear. I totally understand the reference.


----------



## gsanburg (9 mo ago)

Split the backhoe and pulled out the forward clutch pack, this washer under the drive gear is making it bind up solid, I must add that this machine was worked on by the previous owner and he gave up. The washer fits perfectly on the shaft but is not on the parts diagram.


----------



## gsanburg (9 mo ago)




----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

It appears from viewing your photo that you located the problem. If washer isn't in parts schematic it doesn't belong in the reverser. I wonder why previous person to work on reverser chose to install that washer.


----------



## ovrszd (12 mo ago)

I agree with Jim. Any time I disassemble/assemble something I have the diagram on the bench for constant viewing.

I'm hoping it was an error on the previous owner's part and you will have a well functional machine when done!!!

Thanks for the update and pics. We really appreciate the followup.


----------



## gsanburg (9 mo ago)

No problem, I have to be sure the washer is not missing from somewhere else as it doesn't look like a generic washer to me.


----------



## gsanburg (9 mo ago)

All back together without the washer and it all works perfectly. Not sure of where the washer belongs but it all works fine. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

Congratulations on your successful repair & thanks for your update.


----------



## ovrszd (12 mo ago)

gsanburg said:


> All back together without the washer and it all works perfectly. Not sure of where the washer belongs but it all works fine. Thanks for the help.


Don't throw the washer away......  

Glad it's working!!! Thanks for the update!!!!


----------

